# Any Weight Watchers Here?



## C'est Moi (Jan 23, 2018)

I lost 26 pounds in 2016 on WW.   Got back to my "fighting weight" and felt really good, bought some new clothes, etc.    Then spent last year gaining 20 pounds back, so yesterday I signed up for WW again.   The program works but as soon as I lose the weight I return to my old habits, mostly snacking after dinner.   I have joined WW at least a half a dozen times since the 1980's.    

Anyway, there is a "new and improved" WW program so I'm giving it a try starting today.   nthego:   Here goes nuthin', but I'm hoping to lose those 20 pounds AGAIN.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Good luck.  I have ben steadily losing weight over the last few years, though not in any "program". Just a change in eating habits.  But I can understand how a structured program can be of help.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks, Marie.   I don't attend meetings; I'm online only.   So I still only have myself to report to.      The WW app is pretty cool, though.   I can scan stuff in the grocery store with my phone to see how many "points" it has before I buy it.


----------



## rgp (Jan 24, 2018)

Not trying to be negative but.....If genetics are the reason for being overweight?...and in many cases it is,  there is not much can be done about it. A slow metabolism is a slow metabolism...Losing & shaping up can be done but, staying that way requires a complete , absolute change in on-going lifestyle. And again that is the [near] impossibility to achieve. Strive for reasonable goals , and try to keep calorie intake moderate is about all, most of us can hope for.

A friend of mine always wanted to be heavier. He was 6'1" 160. He dedicated an entire year to [gaining] . I mean he ate cheeseburgers like a mad man, malts, candy, pie,cake...etc. He did gain 7 pounds....then suddenly lost it again....back to 160. I firmly believe we are what we are [physically] and there is damn little we can change, in the big picture. People dye their hair, but it is still what ever color mother nature decides it will be.  We can change our behavior / demeanor / attitude...but our physical being is pretty much etched in stone............jmo


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I lost 26 pounds in 2016 on WW.   Got back to my "fighting weight" and felt really good, bought some new clothes, etc.    Then spent last year gaining 20 pounds back, so yesterday I signed up for WW again.   The program works but as soon as I lose the weight I return to my old habits, mostly snacking after dinner.   I have joined WW at least a half a dozen times since the 1980's.
> 
> Anyway, there is a "new and improved" WW program so I'm giving it a try starting today.   nthego:   Here goes nuthin', but I'm hoping to lose those 20 pounds AGAIN.



I think I'm ready to join you.  I've been successful with WW before, but then life takes over.  Keep us posted about your progress!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 24, 2018)

rgp said:


> Not trying to be negative but.....If genetics are the reason for being overweight?...and in many cases it is,  there is not much can be done about it. A slow metabolism is a slow metabolism...Losing & shaping up can be done but, staying that way requires a complete , absolute change in on-going lifestyle. And again that is the [near] impossibility to achieve. Strive for reasonable goals , and try to keep calorie intake moderate is about all, most of us can hope for.
> 
> A friend of mine always wanted to be heavier. He was 6'1" 160. He dedicated an entire year to [gaining] . I mean he ate cheeseburgers like a mad man, malts, candy, pie,cake...etc. He did gain 7 pounds....then suddenly lost it again....back to 160. I firmly believe we are what we are [physically] and there is damn little we can change, in the big picture. People dye their hair, but it is still what ever color mother nature decides it will be.  We can change our behavior / demeanor / attitude...but our physical being is pretty much etched in stone............jmo



Interesting, but I don't believe it's genetics in my case.   My parents were very slender and so are my siblings.   I am not extremely overweight, but I do want to lose 20 pounds because I know I feel better when I do.   I wish I could make permanent life changes but I'm a sucker for a cookie.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 24, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I think I'm ready to join you.  I've been successful with WW before, but then life takes over.  Keep us posted about your progress!



The new program seems easy to follow and I like the online "tools", so we'll see how it goes.   I know WW works but I guess I will never lose my love of food so it will be a continuing battle for me.     I hope to have the 20 pounds off by summer so I can get back into all the things I bought last year!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)

Well, I've lost 2.2 pounds so just 18 to go!   :woohoo:   Maybe my new hula-hoop will help, haha.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2018)

Congratulations on your weight loss C'est Moi! :cool2:  I've never done WW, but I may be going to the gym again soon, I think it's free with my Medicare Advantage plan I just signed up with.  I'm not too overweight either, but need to shed around ten pounds, yearly thing, gain over the holidays and try to lose it the rest of the year.   I haven't used a hula hoop in years, great for the waist!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss C'est Moi! :cool2:  I've never done WW, but I may be going to the gym again soon, I think it's free with my Medicare Advantage plan I just signed up with.  I'm not too overweight either, but need to shed around ten pounds, yearly thing, gain over the holidays and try to lose it the rest of the year.   I haven't used a hula hoop in years, great for the waist!



Thanks, SB!   It feels good to be focused for a change.   My hula hoop arrives tomorrow so I may be posting from urgent care, haha.   I hope it's good for the waist because my waist has been MIA for a while now and I would like to see it again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2018)

Be careful, don't throw your back out!   Even when I was much thinner, the women in my family are 'apple shaped', so not much waist is seen regardless of the scale. :apple:


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2018)

Talking about having your back thrown out. About a year back there was a commercial on where people were doing The Twist, and I was doing it along with them. A couple of days later, I had the worst back pain of my life--for at least a week. I couldn't even get on the bed normally, and I ended up kneeing my Kindle having forgotten I left it there. So go slow with that Hula Hoop, at least in the beginning until you know what your back muscles are able to take.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 13, 2018)

Four pounds gone; 16 to go!   :woohoo:   Why does it take so long to lose a pound when I can gain one overnight???


----------



## hearlady (Feb 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Four pounds gone; 16 to go!   :woohoo:   Why does it take so long to lose a pound when I can gain one overnight???


That is so true!
I think any weight loss program will work if you stick to it. That's the hard part for a lot of people is finding something they can stay with and then maintain.
Weight Watchers seems to be sensible and good long term. You'll do it!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 21, 2018)

hearlady said:


> That is so true!
> I think any weight loss program will work if you stick to it. That's the hard part for a lot of people is finding something they can stay with and then maintain.
> Weight Watchers seems to be sensible and good long term. You'll do it!



Thanks!   I have lost 8 pounds in a month so only 12 to go.   I decided to ditch Weight Watchers and I'm using a calorie/ nutrition calculator app called "Lose It."   It syncs with my Fitbit so I can see calories burned versus calories eaten each day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2018)

I've never tried WW.  I didn't like the ideas of the "weigh-ins" but the online program sounds cool.  I'm going to think about it.  Congrats on your loss.  I have a lot to lose.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never tried WW.  I didn't like the ideas of the "weigh-ins" but the online program sounds cool.  I'm going to think about it.  Congrats on your loss.  I have a lot to lose.



I don't care for the meetings or the weigh-ins either, Ruthanne.   I tried that years ago and it just wasn't for me.  WW is a good program but I have decided to go it on my own; I seem to do well with calorie counting.   Good luck if you decide to try the program.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't care for the meetings or the weigh-ins either, Ruthanne.   I tried that years ago and it just wasn't for me.  WW is a good program but I have decided to go it on my own; I seem to do well with calorie counting.   Good luck if you decide to try the program.


Thank you.  Weighed myself yesterday and couldn't believe what the scale said--going to ignore that scale for awhile!!


----------



## Janie7779 (Mar 1, 2018)

The iTrackBites app is the same as WW, but free. You can choose the classic bites plan, bites plus, or bites smart which mimic the WW plans. I did spend $1.99 for the online food datebase and $1.99 for the restaurant guide. It’s a great app.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

Janie7779 said:


> The iTrackBites app is the same as WW, but free. You can choose the classic bites plan, bites plus, or bites smart which mimic the WW plans. I did spend $1.99 for the online food datebase and $1.99 for the restaurant guide. It’s a great app.



I now use the Lose It! app; it has all the same tools as WW including the scanner and it's free.   It will sync with my Fitbit to calculate calories in/out.   WW is quickly becoming obsolete no matter how many commercials Oprah makes.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2018)

Signed my husband up for WW almost two weeks ago because a friend is having great success with it.  First weigh-in in the privacy of our own home: Hubby's down 7 lbs in 7 days!  A lot is probably water weight, but it's still a great encouragement for him.  If WW will keep him honest and on track to lose the 20 pounds he's put on the past couple of years it will be well worth the $20 per month that the online version costs.   

The WW site has a lot more bells and whistles than the freebies do.  While it's not always true that you get what you pay for, after checking out the competing (cheap and free) sites, I believed it to be true in this case.  There's also the psychological benefit of having skin in the game, which happens when you're paying for something on an ongoing basis.       

I've been blessed with very stable weight but was hoping to lose up to 5 pounds.  3 came off the first week just by helping him navigate the site.    

Wishing everyone the best with your fitness and weight goals.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 3, 2018)

Glad your hubby is having success; WW does work.   I have to disagree that the WW site and tools are superior, though.   I was a WW member but moved to an app called "Lose It!" for my iPhone.   It is every bit as helpful as WW, including a forum for support that I like better than the Connect community on WW.  It has a barcode scanner and syncs with fitness devices (Fitbit, etc.).   There is nothing WW's site offers that Lose It! doesn't also have, except a bunch of "products" that WW sells.   

I wish your hubby continued success.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks, C'est Moi.  I should have said that when evaluating different sites, the WW array of tools and options appeared better designed for our particular situation.  For his one membership we can both access everything on the WW site (including his specific points info) using the phone app *and *a tablet or other computer.  I'm much more adept and comfortable using a computer and he prefers navigating with a phone.    

We're sometimes on his account at the same time, me on my computer and he on his phone.  I do most of the cooking and grocery shopping and am inputting/saving some of my recipes in his account so he can have the points info handy.  The history feature is helpful, too, because we all tend to repeat meals, especially while dieting.    

As for marketing, I haven't even noticed them.  It seems almost every site has ads these days, including Senior Forums.  I've learned to tune them out.  

In any event, it's good to have choices, isn't it?  Every company's game gets upped by competition.  So far WW is comfortable and working well for us.  I'm glad you found something that works for you, too!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 4, 2018)

Back in the 80's, I had a friend who went on WW and lost some 30 pounds. She was what I called a "pleasing plump" lady and the weight loss made her look good. Unfortunately, she encountered a family problem and gained all of it back, plus some. Don't know what happened to her after that.

Up to the age of 50, I really, and I mean REALLY, had a problem gaining weight. When I enlisted in the Navy in 1968, I weighed 98 pounds at 6'1". Wasn't sure if the Navy would keep me, but they did. I was told by my CPO at NTC Great Lakes that it's easier for the Navy to put weight on a sailor rather than help them lose it. Gained some, but it wasn't coming on fast enough for me. I could eat anything fattening and not gain a pound, that was until I turned 50. A supervisor where I worked looked at me and said "putting on a little weight there, hugh?" Yep, getting a little bit of a belly going. 

Today, both wife and I are some 20 to 30 pounds over, but will not join anything. We TRY to watch what we eat, but a lot of times, that just doesn't work. During the winter months, even here in northeastern Florida, we don't get much exercise. One reason we can't wait until Daylight Savings Time begins, so we can walk around our complex or down the street after she gets off of work. Summertime also brings into play our 20' powerboat and going to the gun/rifle range. 

Thing is, we only gain, or lose, a pound or two, so we must be doing something right! Compared to some other Seniors, in their early 70's, we look pretty darn good. Not the as good as we looked when we met 18 years ago, but we were much more active back then and, of course........younger!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2018)

Well, as of today I have lost 16 of the 20 I want to lose.   The end is in sight so we'll see if I am able to "maintain."   Argh.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, as of today I have lost 16 of the 20 I want to lose. The end is in sight so we'll see if I am able to "maintain." Argh.


Congratulations!  That is a great accomplishment, C'est Moi.  I guess you are not counting calories if you are doing Weight Watchers? Is that right? 

If you want a tip for maintenance and are counting calories...  Don't just go back to eating normal the very first day after you hit your goal.  Start easing up on the calories gradually, say 100 more per day each week. Every week seems like a treat that way (psychological), and it gets you used to gauging the right amount.  You may even lose another pound in the process.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks, Nancy.   I started out with WW but switched to counting calories.   No matter which way I go, I have to "count" something... with WW it's "points."   I like both because you don't have to give up any foods to lose weight.  I am going to have to be diligent at weighing myself often after I lose the last 4 pounds to make sure I don't let it creep back on.   I appreciate your words of advice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, as of today I have lost 16 of the 20 I want to lose.   The end is in sight so we'll see if I am able to "maintain."   Argh.



That is _excellent_, congratulations! :sunglass:


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

Attention Shoppers:   I am happy to announce that I have lost 20.3 pounds.   :woohoo:    Started out with WW but decided counting calories is easier (and cheaper.)

  Now the hard part... maintaining.   :rockon:


----------



## Squirl (Jul 10, 2018)

Are you keeping it off?  I have been on WW since March 27 and have only lost 12 lbs.  Consistently tracking and never cheating at all.  I still have about 15 lbs to lose.  Thinking about going to another program.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2018)

Congratulations Squirl. Twelve pounds is almost halfway there. 
Good job. :clap:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 10, 2018)

Squirl said:


> Are you keeping it off?  I have been on WW since March 27 and have only lost 12 lbs.  Consistently tracking and never cheating at all.  I still have about 15 lbs to lose.  Thinking about going to another program.



12 pounds is great!   Yes, I've been maintaining.   It's a lot easier in the summer with all the fresh fruit and vegetables.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

I could eat sticks and never lose a pound if i don't exercise daily.


----------

